
GitHub now has Issue Attachments - jakebellacera
https://github.com/blog/1347-issue-attachments
======
tanoku
Oh, by the way, people were asking on Twitter, so we just enabled support for
the HTML5 clipboard API. If you're using Chrome, you can now just paste an
image into the comment box to upload it!

Very handy with Mac OS X screenshot shortcuts that copy straight to the
clipboard.

~~~
eli
Neat!

(Windows has built-in shortcuts to screenshot to clipboard too: PrtScr grabs
the whole screen, Alt+PrtScr grabs just the active window)

~~~
RKearney
Much easier than:

    
    
        Command + Control + Shift + 3
    

and

    
    
        Command + Control + Shift + 4 + Spacebar + Mouse Click
    

in my opinion.

~~~
ianstormtaylor
Yeah but being able to drag a selection beats out Windows by a lot.

~~~
azth
Windows has "snipping" tool that does that.

------
fourspace
Finally! This is a fantastic Christmas present. Thanks friends at GitHub!

~~~
jakebellacera
Agreed. I love how simple it is, too. Very intuitive.

------
hunvreus
With Skitch completely screwing their latest release, hosting issue related
files (screenshots, doodles...) was painful to say the least. Dropbox did an
ok job at it but did not let me embed pictures in the thread (the file URLs
change randomly).

Pretty awesome that the guys at Github got that covered.

~~~
dbaupp
Obviously a non-issue now, but what about something like <http://imgur.com/>?

~~~
JonLim
+1 for Imgur.

Hosted all of my images for our GitHub Game Off entry[1] README file there.
Always a solid solution if you want any sort of image hosting.

[1]: <https://github.com/TARGS/game-off-2012>

~~~
X-Istence
Do note that imgur will delete images if they haven't been viewed in 6 months.

<http://imgur.com/faq#long>

~~~
JonLim
Did not know that, thanks for the heads up.

------
ed_blackburn
Can anyone advise from experience how long this may take to filter through to
Github:Enterprise?

~~~
kneath
In a perfect world: the next release (usually a few months apart). But
software has a way of coming up with unexpected problems, so let's call that a
goal :)

We've spent a lot of time this year ensuring Enterprise has feature parity to
every new feature we ship on dotcom, and this was no exception.

~~~
mtodd
We design and build with Enterprise in mind. This particular feature has its
own Enterprise-specific design considerations and challenges.

The best answer is: when it's ready, but not before.

------
bcasey
I've been trying to get our QA team to switch over from Bugzilla to GitHub for
months and their only hold-out was that you couldn't add images. FINALLY! This
is awesome!

~~~
mark_story
I find the lack of ticket features in github has been the biggest blocker.
Doing any reporting, or saved searches on github issues requires custom
tooling.

------
sgarrity
So, it's images only? I can't find any mention of what file types are
supported.

~~~
danso
What other ones should there be? Mediawise, seems like video-attachments are
too rare to develop an inhouse viewer solution for. For binary types...why
would they need to be viewed inline?

~~~
sgarrity
I was thinking of non-media files - arbitrary files. PDF, docx, odf, txt, etc.
The lack of being able to attach arbitrary files to Issues is awkward. That
said, for open projects, I can see them wanting to avoid becoming an
accidental free file-hosting service.

~~~
danso
Those would be useful but I guess in terms of issue-reporting, screenshots are
universally valuable for showing erroneous program behavior...when would other
filetypes be useful for that, except in cases of programs that are designed to
output such filetypes (attaching an ODF would be useful for an ODF generator,
for instance)?

~~~
eridius
Not just outputs, but also inputs. As a hypothetical example, if I had a
project that processed MP3 files, and it had bugs on certain files, it would
be nice to be able to attach the MP3 files that triggered the bugs to an
issue.

~~~
aprescott
Would it not be useful to have test cases covering the broken behaviour
(making it not specific to the issue, but rather stuff you could add in a
commit)?

~~~
masklinn
We're talking about issues reporting here, if there's a bug with a file being
able to include the file itself (by the original reporter or somebody else) is
valuable.

------
timr
Glad to see they're working on parts of the product that affect developers
again.

Now, if they'd add sortable ticket priorities, fix the janky UI problems (like
the thing where you can get stuck in the useless view where tags aren't
selectable), and add other basic features like ticket up-voting and support
for teams, it might become a genuinely useful tool for non-toy projects.

~~~
mark_story
As a source repository its more than useful for non-toy projects from my
experience. While the issue features a bit lacking when compared to full blown
ticket trackers, the pull request feature is brilliant. I've yet to see
another tool that makes code review and collaboration as simple and flexible
as github's pull requests.

------
purephase
This is great. I was just complaining about this today in the other GH thread.
What a nice surprise!

~~~
kibwen
Heh, I was complaining about this in the other thread as well. It's
encouraging to see some love for their issue tracker.

Now if they could only fix their damn search! :)

~~~
boyter
I posted this in the other github comment thread, but here it is again (last
time I promise), searchco.de allows you to search over github,

<http://searchco.de/?q=irq_create_mapping+url%3Agithub>

Its not the full index of public repositories though as I don't have a hook
into GitHubs project feeds like I do for Codeplex.

------
mahmoudimus
This needs to be standard for every image uploader, I can't express how useful
this is.

It's one of the main reasons we've switched from Acunote to Trello.

------
zdgman
I would love to hear why the github team waited so long to bring this feature
into existence? I am sure there is a good reason (or maybe not) but it would
be awesome if a member of the team would stop by and post the details.

~~~
jbarnette
We don't have roadmaps or a prioritized backlog, so we weren't exactly
"waiting" to implement this. Someone got fed up with the image workflow,
figured out a solution, grabbed some other people to help, and shipped it.

~~~
zdgman
Now I know github doesn't have a typical roadmap or backlog but I guess what I
was looking for was how someone decides what feature they are "fed up" with
not having.

~~~
jeremymcanally
We use GitHub to build GitHub, so typically a feature comes from our own usage
pain points.

I imagine the conversation internally went something like, "Man, attaching an
image to an issue is really annoying. Let's make it not suck." An issue and
pull request followed, internally shipped it to test it, and today rolled it
out to you all.

That's literally how 99.99% of features happen on GitHub. :)

~~~
zdgman
Thanks Jeremy. That's the sort of answer I was looking for. Good luck with
Railcar!

------
the_economist
Finally. Sharing tickets without an image was often inefficient.

'Cloud', an App, has been a decent workaround for this problem but in-ticket
file uploads is better yet.

------
sdafdasdfasdf
This goes towards the space allotment given to each user right? If so, I'm
going to limit the number of attachments I use. No memes for you.

~~~
mtodd
There is no space allotment for users. Abuse, however, isn't tolerated.

Meme freely!

------
lifeisstillgood
I am sure the Api supported this earlier - in fact I wrote a wrapper script
for it on lifeisstillgood/githubkoolaid

This I guess is the UI release

------
garand
Love it. Now all you need is something to crawl cloud app links and convert
those.

------
sheraz
I read that as github now has attachement issues.

I'll take the downvotes. it was worth it

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
One should be able to post a silly post every 100 seemingly-relevant posts.

Also the top post in this article is just someone calling this a "Christmas
present"; at least you made me chuckle.

------
c4urself
What was wrong with ![Alt text](<http://imgur/path>)?

Seemed like the perfect balance between, hard enough that you don't throw
everything on there and eat up space, but useable enough that it works fine
when you need it.

~~~
holman
Nothing! In fact, the new issue attachments code uses plain ol' Markdown to
show the image. The reason we added this is because arcane Markdown code is
impossibly hostile for new users and beginners.

------
nXqd
great, it's indeed really useful :D I think this should be default for every
other text editor on web or (desktop/mac with special shortcuts) :P

Damn useful, I have to say. Thanks our friends :)

------
jbeluch
Cool. I'd also love labels for PR-generated issues.

